# Losing Freckles to suspected FIP



## David1975 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi
Yesterday we lost Freckles, our 7 month old beloved kitten to what we think was FIP.

We decided to get our first kitten mid march and visited a property in a very poor area. It was clear that whilst the owners were cat lovers, they did not clean their house and it really stank. When we arrived to view Patch (as they called her) the little entrance porch was a mess with old half used tins of cat food by the door, old takeaway cartons, it was a complete mess - you get the picture.

When we took Patch home we renamed her Freckles, a beautiful 8 week old kitten with white, grey, black and brown markings and a Bengal/moggy cross. She would run around the house like a loony, climb to the top of the curtains with that cheeky look, then meow to be brought down, she really was beautiful.

After 3 months of having such joy from Freckles we decided to get her a playmate, so visited a local farm to pickup a tabby cat called Libby who was 9 weeks old. Initially they did not get on very much and Freckles was hissing a little at Libby but that was normal territory behaviour as far as we know. 

3 weeks after getting Libby we were going to Spain on holiday so we took Freckles to a cattery, but as Libby did not have the correct vaccinations in time she was not able to go and stayed with my mum for a week.
When we collected Freckles she was very excited and ran from the cage and virtually jumped into my arms and starting purring to us.

About 1 week after getting back from holiday and with both kittens reunited we started spotting a little liquid patch on the floor, but initially thought it was Libby, then one day we saw some vomit with whole pieces of cat food in it, which alerted us to think it was Freckles so we took her to the vet. She was diagnosed after blood tests as having a Gastro problem and was put onto antibiotics.

1 week after that I came home early to find a clump of fur on the floor, not too much but enough. Then I saw Freckles walking like she was Bambi on ice with her back legs giving way. I thought initially Freckles and Libby had a scrap and she was limping as a result but as there was no sign of injury I took her to the vets. The vet said it could be neurological and prescribed some steroids to help he mentioned he would treat her for Toxoplasmosis.

During the last 4 weeks she had gone through stages of not eating very much, she lost so much weight, her balance did not really improve, she would look very sad. 

On one of the checkups to the vet over the last 4 weeks, she was with me in the cat carrier and had what can only be described as a seizure or a fit where she rolled over and over fast, then stopped with eyes crazed and panting, then it happened again and a 3rd time. I was in shock. 

But again another symptom from what I have read of both Toxoplasmosis and also FIP. She had a couple of seizures where her body contorted but after a few seconds it released. 

She had started following us around the house for a week which we thought was beautiful even though she was struggling to walk at a normal pace. 

Over the the weekend though she started to favour one of her front paws and was really struggling, so we took her into the vets he asked us to bring her back the next morning for blood tests and all the major tests. As she was struggling too much we left her downstairs near to the litter tray on a comfortable cushion. We woke at 5am and found she had soiled herself in her sleep and we told the vet this as we were taking her in for blood tests.

I took the phonecall to say that she had died at the vets. She apparently woke after her tests but died shortly after. 

When I have been explaining what happened at the vets to my friends, I am not angry nor do I blame them for her dying there as I think we had both resigned ourselves to losing her that morning. We had decided that if it was FIP we would let her go without suffering but was surprised at how quickly she went downhill.

David

ps. Sorry for the long post, but Freckles was such a lovely kitten and I wanted to tell her story.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

David my heart goes out to you. FIP is so elusive and hard to determine if that is what is really going on. I know your heart is breaking. Freckles sounded like such a precious kitten. You rescued her from a horrible home and gave her happiness, love, and safety in his short life. Cyber hugs (((()))). Run free sweet girl.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. She sounded like such a delight when she was well. And sounds like you gave her a wonderful home and care. My sympathies. Rest in Peace, little one.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's so sad that little Freckles has left you so young. I know, however, from your post and other correspondence, that you gave her a wonderful life. And I'm certain she enriched your life. I don't know whether you're ready, but sometimes getting a needy cat or kitten helps us to relieve the heartache. This is such a hard time for you, but little Freckles is surrounded by pure love. I believe you will see her again. May God bless you with peace and comfort.


----------



## David1975 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone.

Donna had always been a dog lover and never had cats as a pet. On the first couple of nights with Freckles she wanted to keep her downstairs at night time and would heat a water bottle and a blanket for Freckles to sleep on  

After a few nights Freckles started laying on the bed and would walk to the top of Donna's head purring, then would start sleepy prancing on Donna's long hair.

It was Freckles that made Donna realise just how beautiful cats are.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is such a sweet story. What a total love bug freckles was! Cats are unique in a subtle way. They are experts at weideling their way into our hearts. We carry the joys of the memories in our hearts our whole lives. They are never forgotten just cherished!


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

David I came across this Poem I had saved when my dear Mz Tess passed suddenly. I thought you would apprecite it. (I changed one word in it so it would pertain to a cat)

"My New Journey"

Goodbye is never easy
the timing is "Never" right.
My journey here is over,
but a new one's taking flight.

You have never ever failed me
and this I know is true.
I never knew what love was
until I came to you.

Your hearts will soon be healing
please know that I am free.
I'm sharing my love in heaven
the way you shared yours with me.

So dry your tears and smile for me
Cause this is not the end.
I'm meowing and playing joyfully
until we all meet again.


- Melissa Greene


----------



## David1975 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for that beautiful poem. Donna is standing next to me with tears in her eyes.
It helps to feel part of a cat lover family no matter how far away.
David


----------



## Heart Broken (Sep 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your lose, we had to put our Squeaker down just last week so i share your pain. But the fact that in such a short time you miss Freckles so much shows how much love was shared between you Freckles. What is helping me is i am trying to focus on all the good times and not the painful ones, funny how even the good times are painful at this point. Plus the support and comfort from this site has made i big difference for my wife and I. God bless and take care my friend....


----------

